# is t3 or t4 a must with hgh?



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

as title says, is it a must?? as im not looking good for sourcing, it but brought to much hgh to waste :confused1:


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

plenty of other topics covering this one mate, It's not necessary but supplementing with t3 or t4 will increase the productivity of a hgh cycle, Check out the other topics similar to this one for more info.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Doink said:


> plenty of other topics covering this one mate, It's not necessary but *supplementing with t3 or t4 will increase the productivity of a hgh cycle*, Check out the other topics similar to this one for more info.


Can you clarify in what way adding in thyroid hormone will increase the productivity? 

To the OP, extended use of GH has been shown to reduce levels of T4, therefore supplementation becomes necessary. So to answer your question, it will depend on the length of your GH cycle:thumbup1:


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Check out the other thread mate, I'm no science buff but i linked to an article from that Anthony Robert's(?) Bloke and offered up my 'laymans' terms explanation as i am just a layman.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/113250-hgh-t3-t4.html

I'd appreciate your input if you can expand//contradict//refute it as well, Quite interested in this t4/t3/hgh connection, I personally opted for T4 but i know there's plenty of other opinions out there on which would be best.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Missed the other thread mate, will have a glance but i'm an uneducated fool tbh :lol:


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

do youy think 20 weeks will be ok without t4?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Too many variables to know mate, id add it in if it were me personally, low dose tho, circa 100mcg t4


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

to the OP didn't you do a GH blast recently?

How come your aren't following the blast principle again?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

musclemorpheus said:


> to the OP didn't you do a GH blast recently?
> 
> How come your aren't following the blast principle again?


i am going to do 2 or 3 blasts mate but im going to run 3ius norditropin ED inbetween,


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

ws0158 said:


> i am going to do 2 or 3 blasts mate but im going to run 3ius norditropin ED inbetween,


Have you thought about the use of ghrp/ghrh to stimulate your pituary, even just for a few weeks at a time:confused1:


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Have you thought about the use of ghrp/ghrh to stimulate your pituary, even just for a few weeks at a time:confused1:


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I am very keen in running these blasts,just alarm signals were going off when you said this..just a quickie R U still holding some gains from last blast.. previously I have taken 10ius PWO and it was excellent but if you can get more bang for your buck I am all for this...got to at least try this VERY SOON...


----------

